# Moving a big Aquarium



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I needed to move a 150 to a different spot in my living room.
We are talking about a 150 on a stand with a sump. Everything drained and emptied it's still around the 450 pound mark.
I thought I would give furniture slides a shot before renting piano dollies.
I put one of the slides under each corner of the stand and slid the whole thing about 15 feet on carpet with almost no effort at all. All by myself.

Those slides worked awesome!!!!
Homedepot, under $10 for a set of 4 large slide pads.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

the sliding pads work great. moved a 500+lbs piano with no issues.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

good to know! I don't really want to move my tank but if I have to I know this will work


----------



## boun (Feb 16, 2012)

Would those sliders work on tiles and hard wood floors? Not looking to move anything but just in case 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

PRODUCT OVERVIEW

Magic Sliders are the ultimate solution to protect your floors - Slide everything as if it had wheels. Protect your floors and make chores like painting or cleaning a breeze. Move heavy objects like armoires, loaded bookcases, entertainment centers and appliances with ease. Use every day for tables, chairs, beds, sofas and more.

4 round shaped sliders - 4 in.
Made of plastic
Moves up to 3,200 lb. objects
Works on wood floors, vinyl, ceramic tile and carpeting
Reusable
Allows you to move heavy objects as if they were on wheels
MFG Model # : 04100
MFG Part # : 04100


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

The bigger, the better.
The large size sliders make work easier.
The set I got from Homedepot are about 5" x 7".
I have a set of eight small ones, about 3x5 from CanTire (As Seen on TV) but that set included a handy prybar lifter that I couldn't have done without otherwise I wouldn't have been able to lift the stand/aquarium to get the furniture slides under the corners.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If you have hardwood/laminate flooring, clean the path very well and keep an eye for dirt. It will scratch the floors if bits get caught underneath.

JME


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks for the info!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i used them to slide my 5ft tank and stand and sump across laminate. i got the ones that had like a fluffy carpet thing that you can put over it, and it didn't scratch the floor.


----------

